

Standing in the beam line of a neutrino detector - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/05/ars-photo-essay-standing-in-the-beam-line-of-a-neutrino-detector.ars

======
lt
Reminds of an article I have seen here before:

Several physicists weigh in on what would happen if you were to place your
hand in the proton stream of the Large Hadron Collider at CERN.

[http://kottke.org/10/09/putting-your-hand-in-the-large-
hadro...](http://kottke.org/10/09/putting-your-hand-in-the-large-hadron-
collider)

------
kalak451
Great article, but they seem to barely mention the most mind bending fact
about the experiment:

They are generating a 1km wide blast of neutrinos in suburban Chicago and
sending it 450 miles through the ground to mine in Minnesota.

I had to read parts of the article 3 times and follow some of the links to
make sure that is really what is going on.

------
torstesu
All technical issues set a part, beams of neutrinos sounds like an excellent
way to transmit information. A beam travelling at the speed of light, trough
matter - without any interaction or distortion when passing trough.

Goodbye satellites and fiber-optic cables, we can now transmit ones and zeroes
straight trough mother earth.

~~~
ceejayoz
Sure, but how are you going to receive them? Packet loss would seem to be an
issue.

~~~
torstesu
Indeed. The detector, or receiver, I imagine would have to detect variations
in the density of neutrons. Given a large enough density range, one could
assign different ranges to different integers. Still a technical issue
disclaimer attached.

------
RainFlutter
Physics is so unbearably sexy. It's a cave and an office and a research
facility and they're shooting signal beams of particles through the earth with
giant tunnels bored through the planet and filled with pipes and lights and
equipment. Nobody else does these things! Well, except maybe high reliability
data centers.

------
Create
<http://operaweb.lngs.infn.it>

<http://proj-cngs.web.cern.ch/proj-cngs/>

------
selectnull
It's amazing how one can stop reading physics news for a couple of years, and
all of a sudden, a neutrino gets mass. I wasn't aware of that.

